# Help me choose piano concerto.



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello I'm sorry that I don't come here a lot
but now I need your guys help once again.

One day I want to be the solist in piano concertos
myself. I got a present, and that's to choose what
ever classical concert I want.

I've been looking at danish places to buy tickets
and I choose DR's Koncerthus.

I can choose between *Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3*,
*Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1* or *Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1*

As a piano student, Rachmaninoff is a legend to me
but I do like Tchaikovsky's first piano concerto a lot too.

Maybe you guys have seen these concerts live?
Maybe it's gives a better feeling to watch Tchaikovsky
live instead of Rachmaninoff?

Oh and to the Rachmaninoff they will play Sergei Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky op 78 too
and to the Tchaikovsky they will play Shostakovich 8th Symphony (which I find better than Alexander Nevsky op 78)

*I would love to hear your guys opion of what you think
I should go watch* 

Also, on this list those two concerts are placed 13 and 14,
it's ofcourse subjective, but still: http://www.talkclassical.com/13220-tc-top-100-most.html

Thanks a lot


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Tchaicovsky


----------



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

I might choose Tchaicovsky yes.

Because the second half looks better there than with Rachmaninoff.

Rachmaninoff is like more skilled but I do think that Tchaicovsky will give a more euphoric experience.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I would go with the Rachmaninoff/Prokofiev personally.


----------

